# Selling Other Things?



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ok my wife has a pretty good business selling printed T Shirts and Decals. Thinking of selling Home Made Soaps, Baskets and Boxes and stuff with Folk Art on them.

Ok the T Shirts are selling Good . I'm thinking the other stuff won't sell so well. So just put it out there, it sells or it don't but it will be offered.

What do you think?

rockpile


----------

